

Ousted BlackBerry CEO Had $56 Million Golden Parachute - 001sky
http://www.businessinsider.com/blackberry-ceo-thorsten-heins-had-56-million-golden-parachute-2013-11

======
001sky
So, the CEO leading the "strategic options" process had $56mm payout on the
line. Amazing conflict of interest, under some interpretations of the term.
And the bidder was a (ex) board member?

